# Browser loads text but no TCF graphics



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

This situation applies when I access TCF from work, but when I'm home (on the same computer) everything's fine. 

I'm guessing it might either be creeping web filtering on the part of my employer, or perhaps related to the IP address change over the weekend. I seem to recall that things were fine from work on Monday but then again maybe I didn't log in from work. things definetely went funny on Tuesday.

None of the graphic images - avatars, navigation buttons, editing buttons, etc. will load when I view from work, although the text content of the site is intact. actially, the smilies at the right of the editing pane are visible as I type, but that's about it.

Is there something specific about the graphics that would make them not load while the text loads? This is the only website where I'm having this problem, including other vBulletin forums.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Hi...

Sounds like you are in the MOBILE Style. At the bottom left of the site page you can change your style back. This happens mostly when a person clicks the MOBILE link inside a subscribed thread e-mail notice.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

David Bott said:


> Hi...
> 
> Sounds like you are in the MOBILE Style. At the bottom left of the site page you can change your style back. This happens mostly when a person clicks the MOBILE link inside a subscribed thread e-mail notice.


But why would it only be at work and not at home, David? Doesn't that setting "stick"?


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm in the "TiVo Community Default" style.

To clarify, I get the browser "red X" icons and spaceholders where graphics should load, but for some reason IE has given up on loading them. Interestingly, I do get user avatars at this time, although I thought earlier that I wasn't seeing them. What I'm not seeing is the graphic icons for reply, view first unread, online/offline status, etc. Not even the forum logo at the moment. But just for the TiVo Community Forum.

I can also see the smilies in posts.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Bierboy said:


> But why would it only be at work and not at home, David? Doesn't that setting "stick"?


The setting is stored in the cookie on the computer. Thus each PC can see a different style.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

pdhenry said:


> I'm in the "TiVo Community Default" style.
> 
> To clarify, I get the browser "red X" icons and spaceholders where graphics should load, but for some reason IE has given up on loading them. Interestingly, I do get user avatars at this time, although I thought earlier that I wasn't seeing them. What I'm not seeing is the graphic icons for reply, view first unread, online/offline status, etc. Not even the forum logo at the moment. But just for the TiVo Community Forum.
> 
> I can also see the smilies in posts.


Ok, now it sounds like then you have a ad blocker or an image blocker that is blocking 72.9.159.112 which is the server all the images are served from.

OR

You are seeing cached pages that are still making calls to the old image server IP. If you right click the place the image should be, it should tell you where it is looking. If not .112, the new one, it is looking in the wrong place (old = .250). Try clearing your cache.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

It's looking in .112.

I know that "they" have been turning up the content blocker settings in the past few weeks/months.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

OK, finally I just entered an image URL into the browser, and got the following message:


> Access to this site has been denied due to one of the following possible reasons: 1) Inappropriate content, 2) IT Security concerns, or 3) High network bandwidth consumption
> 
> Please contact your local IT Services Help Desk if you have a valid business reason to access the site, and want to request an exception to the filter.
> 
> ...


So it's as I was suspecting - the problem's on my side. Looks like I'll be surfing less during the day (or using the mobile configuration).


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Same here. Looks like this was a naughty IP address in its previous life.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Looks like others are seeing this.

Any chance of moving the graphics to a different IP address (again)? Pretty please?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

FYI...These are all NEW IP's. Just issued from ARIN . Thanks


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

Are you sure? If these are new IPs, how can they be banned by atleast 3 companies within a few days?


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

The companies could use the same block software that is updated automatically with new "bad" site lists. Thus if the IP was included for some reason, it could make for such a issue.

We had the same issue when AdBrite was added into a list that showed it to be SPYWARE. I have a lot of people telling me the site was spyware and it clearly was not. When it was removed from the list as it was a mistake, so did the blocked messages go away.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

What confuses me is that only the server serving the static graphics is banned, not the server containing the actual forum content.


----------



## cditty (Jun 8, 2003)

That is what I am seeing too. Normally, if one thing is blocked, they all are.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

It's fixed now.

From another thread, I understand that the graphics were referenced by IP address rather than by domain name and for some reason that was tripping up the filters they run around here. Dave changed the references to avoid the use of IP addreses and here we are.


----------

